# Tokyo Eventing Dressage



## teapot (29 July 2021)

Evening all  

Test is here: https://inside.fei.org/system/files/FEI Eventing Olympic Short Test_2019.pdf


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Evening all 

Test is here: https://inside.fei.org/system/files/FEI Eventing Olympic Short Test_2019.pdf

Click to expand...

Reporting in for a night of live dressage!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 July 2021)

Me too. Just wondering if there is a way of sending it from my phone to tv, don't have sky etc but using vodfone discovery+....


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Interesting first session - some big names


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Me too. Just wondering if there is a way of sending it from my phone to tv, don't have sky etc but using vodfone discovery+....
		
Click to expand...

You might be able to cast to your TV. I use a laptop and plug in using HDMI.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 July 2021)

I may have to play about a bit-will get the child on it tomorrow!🤣

My tech skills are limited!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 July 2021)

👋👋


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

I need to get a hdmi cable tomorrow, not watching the xc on my macbook


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

83% humidity!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Evening everyone.  Glad someone is up.  It’s on BBC1 at the moment.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

This Thai horse doesn’t look good. I know it’s new to them and I would be worse!!)


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			This Thai horse doesn’t look good. I know it’s new to them and I would be worse!!)
		
Click to expand...

 Nope, but I wish them all the best with what seems like a terrible draw for possibly least experienced team


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

What a lovely honest horse though.

Let’s see how Ollie goes!


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2021)

🤞for Oli


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			This Thai horse doesn’t look good. I know it’s new to them and I would be worse!!)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, not quite the outline you’d expect at this level!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Ollie looks tight/tense or is it just me?

Don’t blame him mind you!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

I think Ollie gets a lot more nervous on a team.

it’s a funny little test.  The camera is at such a strange angle it’s hard to say how it’s going.


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

He looks to have eased a bit now! Riding beautifully, I think.


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2021)

Well that horse is the very definition of obedient


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

It’s definitely going to take some getting used to such a short test! Feels like blink and you’ve missed most of it.


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

I preferred canter work over the trot. Solid start but won't lead for very long I don't think!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Nope, but I wish them all the best with what seems like a terrible draw for possibly least experienced team
		
Click to expand...

absolutely, and the rider looked really happy to be there.

Good mark for Oliver, don’t you think?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 July 2021)

Strange test isn't it? Wasn't fussed about the rein back was he?

Difficult camera angles🙁


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

Oh that’s a very good start for us. Well done Oli!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (30 July 2021)

I'm glad I didn't have to try and sit that trot! That looked bouncy. Well done Oli, 23.6


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

I still absolutely can't believe that Tamie Smith isn't running for USA. She'd potentially be an individual medalist with a sub-20 dressage


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I'm glad I didn't have to try and sit that trot! That looked bouncy. Well done Oli, 23.6
		
Click to expand...

Armchair critic here might be slightly concerned about saddle fit. It definitely wasn't assisting the bounce. But what do I know 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Feels like an express speed test


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 July 2021)

It would be all I could just about remember!🤣 (not this level though!)


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Feels like an express speed test
		
Click to expand...

I quite like it! Get them through and let's get on with the xc 🤣


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Interesting- apart from the changes that didn’t look a bad test, but way behind OT


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

Potentially daft question… will it being a shorter test (and presumably fewer movements and marks) mean that we’re likely to get the scores more bunched together, or would the spread be about normal? 

(I am really bad at maths 😂)


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

It’s a bit like the Young Event Horse test.  You might as well pop a few SJs around the edge on the way out and go straight out XX!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			It’s a bit like the Young Event Horse test.  You might as well pop a few SJs around the edge on the way out and go straight out XX!
		
Click to expand...

Olympic one day event with xc in reverse order would make quite the viewing!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

This should be a good test to compare.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Come on Kazuma, honorary Brit being based with WFP.


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

Such a lovely horse too. Hope he does well!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Is it me or does the arena surface sound hard?

I’m really liking this horse.  He looks like he’s rushing his test a bit.


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Kazuma rode a super test


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

I wish they’d put the scores up as they go, like at Badminton or Burghley.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Can’t call a horse Virgil 😂 

Lovely halt.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Current scores are here https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly.../equestrian/results-eventing-drss-000100-.htm

Have yet to find individual movement mark results, know they have in situ!


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

This is a bit rigid down the rein!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

All these empty seats depress me!  If the world had been normal I’d intended bidding to work a Tokyo flight and go and watch this.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Full test scores are here: https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/EventingDressage


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Fingers v much crossed for Alex up next - my most local Olympian!!


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2021)

https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/EventingDressage
Has individual break down of marks


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

This will be a challenger, surely.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Come on Don! Could be a very good score


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

That halt and rein back let him down.  There’s no time to compose between elements in this test.  I don’t like it!


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Beautiful test from Alex!


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2021)

Sad not to be there to support Alex this time, had tickets for it all as well 😢


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Sad not to be there to support Alex this time, had tickets for it all as well 😢
		
Click to expand...

Can you convince him to become our dressage trainer? I'm only down the road... 😂


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Can you convince him to become our dressage trainer? I'm only down the road... 😂
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not during the season 😂
He’s too nice, he wouldn’t be mean enough anyway


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

That’s depressing @TheMule.  

I’m not sure that I thought that deserved practically the same score as Oli though.  The halt and rein back were poor and there was some tension elsewhere.  Although most of it looked wonderful.  He’s an elaborate horse and Alex is elegant too.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

(Having had tickets - depressing)


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

So, as of break, my fave test was Alex's.  But Oli tips it in the scoring because of his immaculate halt and rein back - a lesson to us all that you have to train the basic boring stuff 100% to get the best marks. And I think USA will be rueing leaving their best dressage horse in the stable come the end of the day...


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			That’s depressing @TheMule. 

I’m not sure that I thought that deserved practically the same score as Oli though.  The halt and rein back were poor and there was some tension elsewhere.  Although most of it looked wonderful.  He’s an elaborate horse and Alex is elegant too.
		
Click to expand...

The overall quality of the work is much higher and the horse is not constantly pinned just behind the vertical.
It had 2 mistakes but was overall the nicer picture IMO


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			The overall quality of the work is much higher and the horse is not constantly pinned just behind the vertical.
It had 2 mistakes but was overall the nicer picture IMO
		
Click to expand...

Alex's picture is that of nearly being pure dressage, with lightness and self carriage a bit ahead of Oli's. Just had a little blip.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Most of the 10s I’ve seen in eventing years have been for the halt.  It’s the easiest movement there is if you’ve got a calm horse!

I didn’t think Alex’s test looked that much higher quality work personally.  They were both very  nice to watch. Alex’s seemed more flashy, Oil’s very accurate.  It will be interesting to see future good riders and their marks.  It’s close already!

Now trying to decide whether to keep watching or go to bed!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

I’m going to try and finish watching the team riders. Have scheduled all my client emails so have a bit of a lie in pre second session at 9am/9.30?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Admire these smaller nations, can’t be easy!


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

teapot said:



			I’m going to try and finish watching the team riders. Have scheduled all my client emails so have a bit of a lie in pre second session at 9am/9.30?
		
Click to expand...

My first Teams meeting is at 9.15 and I reckon I can get up at 9 after 6 hours sleep with no bother at all 🤣


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Quite nice work from this Swedish combination


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2021)

teapot said:



			I’m going to try and finish watching the team riders. Have scheduled all my client emails so have a bit of a lie in pre second session at 9am/9.30?
		
Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

I’m bailing. I need to be in work early and I’ve got a horrendous day ahead of me 😩


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

I’m going to watch a couple more then go. The french test was nice.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Ooo thunder. Rain during the xc would make it more interesting!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

List of riders


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Oh Vittoria, that wasn't an easy ride!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

I do like this horse - don’t see many duns at this level


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

No he was a bit unsettled!

I’m going to watch until Jonelle and then go to bed.


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Yes Flamenco is lovely.  I thought his score would’ve been higher.  I liked his test.


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Yes Flamenco is lovely.  I thought his score would’ve been higher.  I liked his test.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely horse but again for me didn't seem quite connected and supple enough for the higher marks. I'm sure there's more to come in future though.


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

GdR a bit tight and tense -but rider not giving marks away without a fight!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

The German test looked wonderful. I’m surprised that didn’t take the lead for Julia.

Right, I really must be off to bed.  Night all.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			The German test looked wonderful. I’m surprised that didn’t take the lead for Julia.

Right, I really must be off to bed.  Night all.  See you tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


Not surprised at all - didn't have the lightness of Alex's test, nor the supreme obedience of Oli's. Lovely test nonetheless. In it for the long run now ... Night all!


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Just me talking to myself now, but have to say, LOVELY test from Glenfly, flying the flag for the ex racehorses this week.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Just me talking to myself now, but have to say, LOVELY test from Glenfly, flying the flag for the ex racehorses this week.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still here 🙂


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 July 2021)

For the score I found that a really pleasing test to watch...maybe I'm going tired!


----------



## ihatework (30 July 2021)

Spanish chestnut - tension or lame? I’m erring towards just tension but looked a little dodgy before she boiled over


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 July 2021)

I thought lame at first but yes erring towards tension after seeing the rest of the test!


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

ihatework said:



			Spanish chestnut - tension or lame? I’m erring towards just tension but looked a little dodgy before she boiled over
		
Click to expand...

Looked unlevel in walk, but have found this with super tense thoroughbreds before, so would give the benefit of the doubt myself


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 July 2021)

Although actually no, she doesnt look right at all in a chilled walk outside of the arena...I'll go back to lame


----------



## ihatework (30 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Looked unlevel in walk, but have found this with super tense thoroughbreds before, so would give the benefit of the doubt myself
		
Click to expand...

Yes deffo unlevel in walk. But rhythm disturbance behind prior to that. But yes, benefit of doubt, it certainly wasnt consistently off


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

ihatework said:



			Yes deffo unlevel in walk. But rhythm disturbance behind prior to that. But yes, benefit of doubt, it certainly wasnt consistently off
		
Click to expand...

She was SO hot I wouldn't pay much attention... Tbh fascinating to watch these last few tests as gives me hope for my own TB eventer 🤦


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 July 2021)

Right, better get some sleep.


----------



## Millie-Rose (30 July 2021)

Did anyone else spot Tayberry ridden by the Hong Kong rider who used to be ridden by a member on here? If I recall he used to be a bit wild XC so could be an interesting watch. I would have liked to watch his dressage but gave up and went to bed after Alex will have to try to watch it back.


----------



## milliepops (30 July 2021)

just catching up now, i woke up in the night from a mad dream but thought i ought to try and get back to sleep instead of join the night owls


----------



## TPO (30 July 2021)

Playing catch up too. On the third test now. Lucinda in fine form 😬😂


----------



## TPO (30 July 2021)

Millie-Rose said:



			Did anyone else spot Tayberry ridden by the Hong Kong rider who used to be ridden by a member on here? If I recall he used to be a bit wild XC so could be an interesting watch. I would have liked to watch his dressage but gave up and went to bed after Alex will have to try to watch it back.
		
Click to expand...

What was the previous rider's user name?

I cant believe that Tayberry is 20! Is he the oldest horse there?


----------



## Branna (30 July 2021)

Millie-Rose said:



			Did anyone else spot Tayberry ridden by the Hong Kong rider who used to be ridden by a member on here? If I recall he used to be a bit wild XC so could be an interesting watch. I would have liked to watch his dressage but gave up and went to bed after Alex will have to try to watch it back.
		
Click to expand...

Yes! I remember reading her posts on here years ago, and followed her on fb when Tayberry was sold. He is a lovely horse, fingers crossed they have a good run XC.


----------



## TPO (30 July 2021)

I know I could google but asking here is usually more concise!

What is the qualifying requirements for the eventing? I was just looking at Tayberry as he was mentioned above and from what I can see the highest level that his rider has competed at is new money 3*/old 2*

I know that they reconfigured the levels to create a 5* but I thought that olympic riders would have needed experience at a higher level than new 3*/old 2*.


----------



## Branna (30 July 2021)

TPO said:



			I know I could google but asking here is usually more concise!

What is the qualifying requirements for the eventing? I was just looking at Tayberry as he was mentioned above and from what I can see the highest level that his rider has competed at is new money 3*/old 2*

I know that they reconfigured the levels to create a 5* but I thought that olympic riders would have needed experience at a higher level than new 3*/old 2*.
		
Click to expand...

From FEI website:
- 1 qualifying result at a CCI 5*-L (2019), or - 1 qualifying result in a CCI 4*-L AND 1 qualifying result in aCCI4*-S. An FEI qualifying result is achieved by completing the above Competitions within the minimum parameters of an all-round performance, with: • Dressage test: minimum 55%percent; • Cross Country test: clear (0) round or 11 penalty points on Cross Country Obstacles, not more than 75 seconds over the optimum Cross Country phase time. At CCI-5*L, the maximum time bywhich the optimum time may be exceeded is 100 seconds; • Jumping test: not more than 16 jumping penalties.

If you search Tayberry for example on FEI website the results are there but at Polish FEI events so won't always be on BE record.

I think the XC will essentially be at 4* level rather than 5*


----------



## TPO (30 July 2021)

Branna said:



			From FEI website:
- 1 qualifying result at a CCI 5*-L (2019), or - 1 qualifying result in a CCI 4*-L AND 1 qualifying result in aCCI4*-S. An FEI qualifying result is achieved by completing the above Competitions within the minimum parameters of an all-round performance, with: • Dressage test: minimum 55%percent; • Cross Country test: clear (0) round or 11 penalty points on Cross Country Obstacles, not more than 75 seconds over the optimum Cross Country phase time. At CCI-5*L, the maximum time bywhich the optimum time may be exceeded is 100 seconds; • Jumping test: not more than 16 jumping penalties.

If you search Tayberry for example on FEI website the results are there but at Polish FEI events so won't always be on BE record.

I think the XC will essentially be at 4* level rather than 5*
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I did just look at BE


----------



## Supertrooper (30 July 2021)

Lucinda G is saying it’s Tom next for GB, thought he was tomorrow?


----------



## milliepops (30 July 2021)

stuck on a teams call so will have to have it muted


----------



## ihatework (30 July 2021)

What a lovely quiet rider the Indian individual is. Cracking job. Nice to see the horse doing a great role in his second life!


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

Doh my brain didn't register 1am on Friday, thought I was in for a long weekend starting tonight! Catching up on session one now but will tune in for Laura's test


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2021)

ive decided to have commentary today,  who is it today


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Morning!  
yes I thought the indian rider’s test was really nice to watch.

I didn’t know Tayberry had been sold.  I used to like reading about it on here and watched it at events a few times.  It never looked easy in the dressage.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (30 July 2021)

Just home from the yard and ready to watch Laura! I'll catch up on the rest later.


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

Go Laura!!!


----------



## HashRouge (30 July 2021)

Gosh Laura's horse is beautiful!


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

I love London 52, he is a cracker and so strong XC


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (30 July 2021)

Well done Laura. London 52 looked fabulous (few tiny mistakes)


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

Not flawless but what an Olympic debut


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

That was a great test.  Into 4th.  Well done Laura.


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

Well I fell asleep before the first test - doh! 

I've caught up on most of the first group and am watching the second group live now with the sound off so i can dip in and out while working. 

Thoughts so far. I didn't think Oli's test was a great example of what he can do, I expected to see better based upon recent performances. Good mark all the same but he looked a bit tense and the horse looked a little bit lacking sparkle. The halt and rein back was text book though

Alex HT rode a beautiful test, shame that halt dropped him some marks. Kazu deserved his marks too, it is looking good for the host nation! 

Virgil looked very tense and unhappy, I think the Aussies are dropping off my podium picks. 

Julia K's test looked great too, the Germans are going to be tough to beat. 

I thought the irish horse was stunning, and beautifully turned out. 

Laura Collett's test looked fabulous really lovely, and I thought deserved a bit better.


----------



## HashRouge (30 July 2021)

I'm not so up on eventing these days. Who do we think the top contenders for the individual medals are?


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

I think they'll be disappointed with 25 for Laura. He can score closer to the 20 (but again, I still think the better British dressage horse is in its stable in Tokyo, along with the best USA horse! - and no, i'm not a selector, i am just an armchair critic...)


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (30 July 2021)

Laura should write her autobiography.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/equestr...r-lethal-accidents-heart-breaking-fatalities/

I had no idea how hard she worked to get to this level of success.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (30 July 2021)

I was asleep way before the dressage started so have just turned on session 2 in time for Laura. How did I not know before now that she only had sight in one eye!?


----------



## Branna (30 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I'm not so up on eventing these days. Who do we think the top contenders for the individual medals are?
		
Click to expand...

All 3 of the Brits. I would think that Michael Jung will be the one to beat, he is so good under pressure.

Equirating prediction centre is interesting! 
https://prediction-centre.equiratings.com/competitions/tokyo_3


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I'm not so up on eventing these days. Who do we think the top contenders for the individual medals are?
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to see a British top three but that might be too much to ask  I think Michael Jung will medal all going well for him, Oli is our biggest contender for an individual medal, Tim and Jonelle Price also ones to watch.


----------



## Supertrooper (30 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			I was asleep way before the dressage started so have just turned on session 2 in time for Laura. How did I not know before now that she only had sight in one eye!?
		
Click to expand...

She lost it after the rotational fall she had and she was in a coma


----------



## HashRouge (30 July 2021)

Oh gosh fingers crossed for our guys then!

I liked that Swiss horse, always nice to see a smart grey


----------



## TheMule (30 July 2021)

To my eye London 52 was a bit hurried out of his rhythm in the trotwork- really showed up as he had no real extension but can do a stunning one. The canter was better but shame about fluffed first change


----------



## HashRouge (30 July 2021)

Does anyone know when Michael Jung is riding? I'd like to watch him


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			To my eye London 52 was a bit hurried out of his rhythm in the trotwork- really showed up as he had no real extension but can do a stunning one. The canter was better but shame about fluffed first change
		
Click to expand...

Ah I didn't spot the fluffed change, I will have to watch it back, I was trying to do two things at once!


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2021)

after watching all of the pure dressage i have to now get my eye in for eventing dressage and not expect big floaty paces.  i thought the indians test was nice to watch ,miised most of lauras as the kitchen fitter decided to arrive as she wemt down the centre line but i thought he looked a bit tense and mark was ok....  i didnt manage to see the first group but will be watching the c/c if i can stay awake,  looks like a testing course, anyone heard what the riders think of it


----------



## crazyandme (30 July 2021)

I like the music the Japanese rider has as his background!
ETA watching on the German channels as my Eurosport doesn't want to play ball this morning! So no Lucinda wittering nonsense in the background!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

No.  Laura Collett only put photos of the dragon fly in the lake on her Facebook page, saying how nice it was. Didn’t mention anything about the course!


----------



## Austen123 (30 July 2021)

i was in the same class as tom mcewen at school and shared a school lift, so looking forward to seeing his as my claim to fame 😂


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2021)

whata shame, he was going so well


----------



## ihatework (30 July 2021)

Drat! Such a shame for Toshi & Tally. But some lovely work shown too. I’m surprised he’s the first to have fluffed that transition


----------



## humblepie (30 July 2021)

That was a lovely test, shame about the mistake but lovely horse and beautifully ridden.


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

ihatework said:



			Drat! Such a shame for Toshi & Tally. But some lovely work shown too. I’m surprised he’s the first to have fluffed that transition
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is a horrid move. A few have looked a bit confused, i suspect we will see some more mistakes before the end of the dressage. 

Lovely test though


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Generally speaking I’m not enjoying this shorter test at all.  It doesn’t feel like it flows compared to the usual tests.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2021)

i thought the first one i saw had forgotton to halt at the beginning, then when the next one did the same i realised they dont have to...seems very odd at this level


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

The music for this test is the loading music for the sims, not an interesting fact but I knew I recognised it from somewhere


----------



## TPO (30 July 2021)

Numpty opinion but I think the short test is ideal.

It allows them to show enough without risking over tiring the horse given what they still have to do in this climate/humidity. I prefer this "little bit of everything" test over a shorter period

In these circumstances I'd rather this test and hopefully fresh and energised horses for xc.


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Denbob said:



			The music for this test is the loading music for the sims, not an interesting fact but I knew I recognised it from somewhere
		
Click to expand...

there have been some very strange bits of music playing. Earlier it was a harp cover of 'Barbie Girl' by Aqua


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 July 2021)

YAY! Not sure how I've done it but somehow I have dressage on the TV! Only taken over 1.5hrs!🤪


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Does anyone know when Michael Jung is riding? I'd like to watch him 

Click to expand...

He’s on at 10.44am Tokyo time but I have no idea what this is over here! Tom is on at 9.22am if anyone has posted the GB times anywhere for comparison?


----------



## milliepops (30 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			He’s on at 10.44am Tokyo time but I have no idea what this is over here! Tom is on at 9.22am if anyone has posted the GB times anywhere for comparison?
		
Click to expand...

we;re 8 hours behind so crack of sparrow fart!!


----------



## ihatework (30 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			He’s on at 10.44am Tokyo time but I have no idea what this is over here! Tom is on at 9.22am if anyone has posted the GB times anywhere for comparison?
		
Click to expand...

Japan 8h ahead.
3rd session starts 00:30


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			He’s on at 10.44am Tokyo time but I have no idea what this is over here! Tom is on at 9.22am if anyone has posted the GB times anywhere for comparison?
		
Click to expand...

Tom is 1.22 am and MJ 2.44am Sat morning


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

Oh Lucinda stop talking about appendages!!!


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

The non-equestrians will have a field day on social media with that appearance


----------



## ihatework (30 July 2021)

Kat said:



			Oh Lucinda stop talking about appendages!!!
		
Click to expand...

In her own words ‘she hasn’t seen one for a while!’ 🙈


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

Is there a reason the Italian's aren't in uniform? I like seeing them compete in uniform


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

It’s because they’re representing their country not military.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Kat said:



			Is there a reason the Italian's aren't in uniform? I like seeing them compete in uniform
		
Click to expand...

They ride in uniform as that’s who funds them individually. Olympics is a full nation/team event. Also not sure whether military uniform is allowed under the newer non political sporting event.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

So Sandra A needs to get 24.20 or less to put Germany into the team gold position.


----------



## HashRouge (30 July 2021)

Unpopular opinion but I love Lucinda. She's just accidentally hilarious!!!


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

https://eventingnation.com/form-function-and-fun-facts-your-guide-to-the-tokyo-eventing-competitors/ - quite enjoying a little scroll through this. Apologies if it's been posted already.


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Well, i'm surprised that Sandra's test didn't go better. This is going to be an interesting competition...


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Surprised at that score for Sandra…


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

This is quite interesting


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Well, i'm surprised that Sandra's test didn't go better. This is going to be an interesting competition...
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just looked and wow, didn’t expect the Germans to be out of the 20s! Did she have much in the way of mistakes or tension?


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I’ve just looked and wow, didn’t expect the Germans to be out of the 20s! Did she have much in the way of mistakes or tension?
		
Click to expand...

Counter canter transitions and one of the changes were her downfall


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (30 July 2021)

She did the wrong canter lead strike off and then had a few tight changes


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

It looked like it was going to be a superb test until those blips.


----------



## Lexi_ (30 July 2021)

Thank you! I can’t watch it this morning so am just refreshing scores and on here 😄


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

teapot said:



			They ride in uniform as that’s who funds them individually. Olympics is a full nation/team event. Also not sure whether military uniform is allowed under the newer non political sporting event.
		
Click to expand...

I thought I had seen military uniforms at the olympics before, I could be confused, or perhaps it has changed.


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

I'm enjoying seeing some plaited tails. I think it is a shame that there aren't more plaited tails at competitions.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Kat said:



			I thought I had seen military uniforms at the olympics before, I could be confused, or perhaps it has changed.
		
Click to expand...

It might have changed as think Vittoria Pannizon wore her usual uniform at London.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2021)

if you ask a dressage rider they say do not plait the tail...i think they like to see the tails loose..


----------



## RachelFerd (30 July 2021)

Kat said:



			I'm enjoying seeing some plaited tails. I think it is a shame that there aren't more plaited tails at competitions.
		
Click to expand...

I think we (quite rightly) don't see a lot of them as they can definitely contribute to tightness and tension (think how a super tight french plait feels??)


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			I think we (quite rightly) don't see a lot of them as they can definitely contribute to tightness and tension (think how a super tight french plait feels??)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know that is why show jumpers don't plait manes too. I really like the look of a nicely plaited tail though, or a natural one well groomed, I'm not a fan of heavily pulled tails.


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

Well, the results are interesting aren't they, who would have thought Germany would be in 5th at this stage!? Team GB are well set for the next two days. 

Sweden and Japan are looking better than expected too, very strong indeed. Plus China in 4th, I'm not sure anyone expected them to do quite so well. 

Very disappointing for Australia a few weeks ago they were pretty well favoured for a medal but are down at 10th.  

Still lots can still change and we haven't seen Michael Jung yet!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (30 July 2021)

I felt it was a real shame for Australia to lose Chris Burton so late on!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

I do like a plaited tail, but some of them were plaited so far down it looked like they had a tail bandage on.  


Yes a very surprising result table so far. I think there may be some surprises in the end results.  Some of these, practically unheard of in eventing, nations have clearly put a lot of work in.


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

If Tom gets a mid 20s score, and MJ gets a score in the teens (would need to break the Olympic record of 19.3), Germany still wouldn't be leading after the dressage. 

Interesting few days ahead!


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Yes there are a lot of good people in that last group.  Things could be well shaken up.  But it’s still a great start for GB!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (30 July 2021)

I think I might have to stay up late to watch the last dressage group. This new format with only 3 riders means there is no margin for error whatsoever. I think I preferred it when there were 4 riders but I understand it's to enable more nations to compete which is a great idea.Having said that it puts huge pressure on all the team riders.


----------



## Denbob (30 July 2021)

Provisional XC times posted:

11:48pm Oliver Townend
1:00am Laura Collett
2:12am Tom Mckewen


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2021)

is this tomorrow night


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			is this tomorrow night
		
Click to expand...

Second dressage session is very very early tomorrow morning, and the xc is very late Saturday/tomorrow evening/Sunday morning


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2021)

thankyou, i have been getting confused.  i think i will try and stay awake sat night sun morning to watch the c/c but will miss the dressage as i wouldnt be able to stay awake 2 nights running.  i can check out the dressage afterwards


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (30 July 2021)

Kat said:



			Yes, I know that is why show jumpers don't plait manes too. I really like the look of a nicely plaited tail though, or a natural one well groomed, I'm not a fan of heavily pulled tails.
		
Click to expand...

Ginger McCain didn't like his horses tails to be plaited either. Donald doesn't mind and most of his horses tails are plaited. We plait most of ours as most races have a £50 BTO but we don't plait horses that are easily worked up at the races. Only 3 of us can plait tails at the yard and neither of us plait tightly. The center plait bit is tight but if you poke it it bounces, the sides are loose so they don't affect the horse. A well done tail is a marvel and a dying art.


----------



## Mule (30 July 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			after watching all of the pure dressage i have to now get my eye in for eventing dressage and not expect big floaty paces.  i thought the indians test was nice to watch ,miised most of lauras as the kitchen fitter decided to arrive as she wemt down the centre line but i thought he looked a bit tense and mark was ok....  i didnt manage to see the first group but will be watching the c/c if i can stay awake,  looks like a testing course, anyone heard what the riders think of it
		
Click to expand...

The eventing horses are built so differently to the dressage horses.
They look like long distance runners and the dressage horses look like sprinters.


----------



## Rowreach (30 July 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			Ginger McCain didn't like his horses tails to be plaited either. Donald doesn't mind and most of his horses tails are plaited. We plait most of ours as most races have a £50 BTO but we don't plait horses that are easily worked up at the races. Only 3 of us can plait tails at the yard and neither of us plait tightly. The center plait bit is tight but if you poke it it bounces, the sides are loose so they don't affect the horse. A well done tail is a marvel and a dying art.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right, I used to plait literally hundreds of manes and tails every hunting season, so the horses were having to do hours of work with plaits in, and it is a total art to having them looking really smart but still comfortable.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2021)

Mule said:



			The eventing horses are built so differently to the dressage horses.
They look like long distance runners and the dressage horses look like sprinters.
		
Click to expand...

i have been around for a very long time and know why they are different, i have friends who event and i help them with their dressage and know their paces will be nothing like the top dressage horses, it just takes a test for me to adjust my expectations after being immersed in top class dressage for the last few days


----------



## Honey08 (30 July 2021)

Could you imagine some of those dressage horses in the Xc start box though!


----------



## teapot (30 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Could you imagine some of those dressage horses in the Xc start box though!
		
Click to expand...

Have to get them in it first


----------



## Kat (30 July 2021)

teapot said:



			Have to get them in it first 

Click to expand...

Jeeezzee you'd die trying to take something like everdale anywhere near a cross country course 😱


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

I know!  Everdale was exactly the horse I was thinking of when I wrote that!  He might actually be awesome.  Scary, but awesome!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

I’m flagging already and it’s not even started!!  I used to be so good at pushing through tiredness when I flew long haul! 16 months of not flying and I’m hopeless.


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

I'm engrossed in the triathalon relay - it's insane!


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

teapot said:



			I'm engrossed in the triathalon relay - it's insane!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! But mainly because I’m still bloody working 😩 I have to be up at 6am. Why am I doing this??


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

Right, I've had a 4 hour power nap, back up and ready for more 😁


----------



## ahml100 (31 July 2021)

Such a shame about the flying changes, but I thought that was a lovely test! The mare looked really relaxed and happy and I thought the ROC rider was very quiet.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Right, I've had a 4 hour power nap, back up and ready for more 😁
		
Click to expand...

that was a good idea- I nearly did but my stepson came round and I hadn’t seen him for a while.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

This bay reminds me of a little cattle horse I evented in Italy in the 90s! Dressage wasn’t our strong point.


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

As I've said before - plenty to be learned from watching some of these late 30s/40s tests - we're getting a pretty wide range of horses coming through tonight!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Gold for GB in the mixed triathlon relay for anyone not watching. Had one eye on the first few dressage tests.

Now for the big guns!


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

This horse for Thailand is cute as a button!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2021)

Yes! Nice test.


----------



## ihatework (31 July 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			This horse for Thailand is cute as a button!
		
Click to expand...

Very cute!
They have done a good job on the dressage, much improved


----------



## Boulty (31 July 2021)

First thing I've actually been able to watch live (well saw Ollie last night then fell asleep on sofa) & I also got distracted by triathlon relay / didn't want to switch over til I knew if we'd got the gold. Hoping I can stay awake until after Michael Jung although been at work all day so not optimistic!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

28.9 - what a shame re changes


----------



## TheMule (31 July 2021)

Well that was underwhelming. Why did he walk on a loose rein like that in both extended and medium? It has really hammered his scores


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

teapot said:



			28.9 - what a shame re changes
		
Click to expand...

Super frustrating - that first change, he was asking, but seriously delayed response.... Still, no disaster...


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2021)

Yeah, shame about the flying changes but we're in a great position


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

MJ needs a 19 to put Germany into gold position which I worryingly predicted 😂


----------



## ahml100 (31 July 2021)

So very basic calculations Michi Jung needs to get a around a 15-19 penalty score Or there bouts to over take the brits....certainly possible!


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			Well that was underwhelming. Why did he walk on a loose rein like that in both extended and medium? It has really hammered his scores
		
Click to expand...

Underwhelming is the right word. I can only assume he felt the walk was too fragile to be able to do much more.  But I still don't really understand why you wouldn't try and show more difference?


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

A few frustrating errors for Boyd too - lovely changes but big issues coming out of rein back and trying to get into counter canter


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Oh well. Hmm.  It could have been worse.  Still not a bad score.


----------



## ihatework (31 July 2021)

Frustrating test for Tom.
I’m nervous of a sub-20 test from Jung, entirely possible


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Tim Price will need an 18 too


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

What time is MJ on?


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

I'm still feeling gutted for Ros with a horse in the stable who could have pulled out a sub-20...


----------



## ahml100 (31 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			What time is MJ on?
		
Click to expand...

Around 2.45 I think


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Thank you. Crikey, not sure if I’ll last.

Tom could’ve got a much lower score too though.  He looked gutted.


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

Strong team score for Japan!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Just did some basic maths, only the Kiwis or Germans could realistically catch us or come close!


----------



## ahml100 (31 July 2021)

This dressage Test has proved me wrong though, I believed that we would see a lot more lower scores but the quick succession of movements is certainly catching some out


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Yes I think you’re right.  It’s almost worked out harder as there’s little room to adjust/calm if something doesn’t go right.  Blips overflow into the next movement.


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Yes, I’ve warmed to it too. It’s very clever.

Chinese are doing well here!


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

It's the mowt


teapot said:



			Yes, I’ve warmed to it too. It’s very clever.

Chinese are doing well here!
		
Click to expand...

I've an increasing amount of respect for how well prepared Oli T clearly was for this test... Looking harder and harder to match it...


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2021)

I seem to have quite a delay on discovery+ 🤔 I can get the score on the fei website half way through a test...


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

If you close the equestrian window on discovery + and go back into it again it sometimes catches up for me.


----------



## ahml100 (31 July 2021)

This final 50 mins is going to be fascinating and very intense!


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

ahml100 said:



			This final 50 mins is going to be fascinating and very intense!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, whether or not you like the 3 from 3 format, it does make for compelling viewing


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

It always struck me a little strange that people have gone home with medals when their score didn’t contribute to the win.  So I think the new format, although nerve wracking, is probably a good thing.


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Should say that MJ scoring 19 would break the record set by David O’Connor and Custom Made…


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Oh, I know it’s unsportsmanlike, but I’d like a bit of a shake up from MJ just cruising through it all for another medal!  He’s amazing, I know, but let’s have a change.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (31 July 2021)

When does the xc start? Currently waiting to be seen at hospital as waters have broken and I don’t want to miss it 😂 will send OH to mums to grab my sisters iPad if all else fails.


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

And on the strange background music notes - string version of Cyndi Lauper's True Colours now playing 🤣


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			When does the xc start? Currently waiting to be seen at hospital as waters have broken and I don’t want to miss it 😂 will send OH to mums to grab my sisters iPad if all else fails.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow! Hope everything goes ok  cross country starts at 11.45pm


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			When does the xc start? Currently waiting to be seen at hospital as waters have broken and I don’t want to miss it 😂 will send OH to mums to grab my sisters iPad if all else fails.
		
Click to expand...

23:45 Saturday night into the morning. Full marks for commitment if you manage to watch any of it. Olympic themed baby names on hand?!!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			When does the xc start? Currently waiting to be seen at hospital as waters have broken and I don’t want to miss it 😂 will send OH to mums to grab my sisters iPad if all else fails.
		
Click to expand...

Omg - get pushing, safely, and you’ll be home in time for the xc starting at 11.45pm Saturday evening.

Good luck!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Oh crikey!  That’s timing @ownedbyaconnie!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Italy now last in the team standings, unusual!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

They’ve not had a lot of luck with the dressage, have they? They’ve all got a little het up.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Staying Alive on a Cassio as background music!🤔


----------



## ahml100 (31 July 2021)

My goodness! @ownedbyaconnie safe delivery 🤞🤞


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Nice test from Tim.


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Is this a sub 20 test, I don’t know…


----------



## ahml100 (31 July 2021)

Do I dare say that Oli’s Test seemed slightly more relaxed or is that wishful thinking? This will be close!


----------



## TheMule (31 July 2021)

Wow! That’s just in a different league


----------



## ihatework (31 July 2021)

ahml100 said:



			Do I dare say that Oli’s Test seemed slightly more relaxed or is that wishful thinking?
		
Click to expand...

Wishful thinking from me. 
I’d have MJ ahead of Oli


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

Well, Michi showed us all a bit of a masterclass there!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Nope, 21.10. Team GB will stay 1st, Germany second,


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2021)

Yeah foot perfect really...a deserved *current* individual leader.


----------



## ahml100 (31 July 2021)

Going to be very interesting tomorrow!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

That was a really lovely test, as always.  He makes everything look effortless.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2021)

Ah just want the xc now!


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

But Ollie is right on his heals…
 Did anyone see WFP talking about the Xc course?  Said there was nothing overly frightening.


----------



## RachelFerd (31 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			But Ollie is right on his heals…
Did anyone see WFP talking about the Xc course?  Said there was nothing overly frightening.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think this is going to be more about time faults than jumping - but equally, sometimes what seems fairly do-able creates issue after issue... Can't wait to watch. Slightly frustrating that I'm eventing Sunday and probably should stay up so late 🤣


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Well done team GB, a good first phase all in all.  There are some surprising results- who would’ve thought China and Japan would’ve been way ahead of France, Italy and Ireland.  I’m looking forward to tomorrow night now, albeit nervously.  I hope it doesn’t all come down to SJing.

Right.  Finally off to bed!! 😴


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2021)

Honey08 said:



			Well done team GB, a good first phase all in all.  There are some surprising results- who would’ve thought China and Japan would’ve been way ahead of France, Italy and Ireland.  I’m looking forward to tomorrow night now, albeit nervously.  I hope it doesn’t all come down to SJing.

Right.  Finally off to bed!! 😴
		
Click to expand...


Chinese team member Alex Hua Tian is a local rider to me,  he's based in Knutsford. Please to see him doing well.  
.


----------



## Denbob (31 July 2021)

Crikey well done to those committed enough to stay up! I had every intention but just couldn't make it through :S Watching on catch up now with breakfast. Will be up tonight for the XC though!


----------



## fetlock (31 July 2021)

Planning on having a long "nana" nap this afternoon and then staying up, at least till I've seen Oil and Laura's rounds. I can't wait. 

Re Japan, I remember a Japanese rider leading the dressage at London 2012, and by quite a way I think, but then it all went to pot for them in the cross country.


----------



## Denbob (31 July 2021)

Oh how frustrating for Tom!


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2021)

fetlock said:



			Re Japan, I remember a Japanese rider leading the dressage at London 2012, and by quite a way I think, but then it all went to pot for them in the cross country.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say that - will be interesting to see how they go XC.


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

Morning! I’ve just got up!  
I enjoyed watching last night.  Jung’s test was beautiful.  Tim Price’s was good too.  But I think it just shows how good Oli’s, Alex’s and Kazu’s tests were so early on.  I feel a bit sad that they have the pathfinder pressure for the Xc.  I wish later riders weren’t allowed to follow earlier rounds and only given feedback about the course for safety reasons.  But I’m looking forward to tonight.
(and no I wouldn’t send a horse to OT either, but can’t deny his skill as a rider)


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Horses have been moved to the xc island 

https://eventingnation.com/theteafromtokyo-off-to-cross-country-island-we-go/


----------



## Honey08 (31 July 2021)

They’re amazing animals, aren’t they - all the things they’ve faced this month without batting an eyelid.  Half the liveries I’ve had got stressed just changing fields!


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2021)

just caught up with the action so far  I'm always slightly surprised by the number that have problems with the flying changes at this level. I know they have lots of other stuff to do  but 4 x 10 marks is a huge amount to not have nailed down in a test that short, expensive for some.

 Loved Jung's and Tim Price's tests, really fluent and very nice to watch. Oli's horse doesn't just have the same nice natural way of going but he jolly well wasn't giving away any marks, was he!  need to try and have a nap now


----------



## TheMule (31 July 2021)

milliepops said:



			just caught up with the action so far  I'm always slightly surprised by the number that have problems with the flying changes at this level. I know they have lots of other stuff to do  but 4 x 10 marks is a huge amount to not have nailed down in a test that short, expensive for some.
		
Click to expand...

I've been considering this because 2 out of 3 British horses fluffed a change and Piggy has had 2 bad ones on the reserve horse this weekend too yet they were all impeccable at Windsor and are usually 'good changers'. Therefore I wonder if something has been changed in team training that has set them off a bit? Or just the pressure?
And then I got thinking about why eventers weren’t better at riding on-the-button changes like dressage horses are and I cant help but think that most of the time the eventers don’t have to do perfect changes- they change all the time on xc courses and quite frequently on SJ courses just for their own balance. Therefore they're not practicing perfect changes every time they do them, unlike dressage horses?


----------



## WelshHoarder (31 July 2021)

Really looking forward to the XC tonight - it’s my birthday not-a-party gathering so Ive already warned people that I’m likely to just push on through with a bottle of something open: it’s up to them if they want to join me 🤣

I thought Oli’s test was clean, if not inspiring as such, but a great one for the team - as someone else said, he wasn’t going to give a mark away if he could help it. Laura’s was nice, and I felt for Tom, those errors were costly. lLike others, I’m surprised at the number of issues in the canter work across the board at this level. 

Michael Jung’s though was was a complete masterclass, and reminds you again why he’s as decorated as he is. I love watching him ride - I remember watching him go round I think Badminton XC on Sam, and they really were as one - in complete harmony as a partnership. A small, treacherous part of me would love him to get the third individual gold and make history - he certainly deserves it. Still want our riders to do well too of course though!


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

I think the course may be deceptive, they have eight jumping efforts in the last full minute, let alone the the tight time...


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (31 July 2021)

I’m catching a quick zzzzzz now with the alarm set. ’See’ you all later!


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

Still on the way home from fence judging. Only managed 5 hours sleep last night because I got entranced by the triathlon, so I am Quite Tired. I am also rubbish at napping. Large pot of coffee about 9pm? 🤔


----------



## fetlock (31 July 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Still on the way home from fence judging. Only managed 5 hours sleep last night because I got entranced by the triathlon, so I am Quite Tired. I am also rubbish at napping. Large pot of coffee about 9pm? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Shame napping wasn't an Olympic event as hands down I'd be coming home with the individual gold.


----------



## teapot (31 July 2021)

Do love EN's coverage, but some comments that are food for thought! 

https://eventingnation.com/the-task-at-hand/


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2021)

I reckon it''s going to be tough. I'm keen to watch but I might end up being too nervous! I just hope all riders give their horses the best possible round.


----------



## Supertrooper (31 July 2021)

I’m definitely too nervous to watch. Quite glad it’s on overnight and I can just wake up in the morning to find out what happened 🤣🤣

🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞 and toes and everything crossed really for Team GB


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2021)

Hope everyone has had their naps and/or are powering through 💪 
Can't wait. Come on Team GB!


----------



## Ambers Echo (31 July 2021)

I’d love to stay up but Katie is eventing tomorrow so need sleep! Enjoyed the triathlon last night though


----------



## neddy man (31 July 2021)

I thought I heard Claire Baldwin say on bbc1 about 1/2hr ago that xc was live on bbc1 tonight ( Sunday morning) can anyone confirm this ? Would be nice to watch as we've not got discovery + edit please ignore just seen another thread that it is on bbc1


----------



## fetlock (31 July 2021)

neddy man said:



			I thought I heard Claire Baldwin say on bbc1 about 1/2hr ago that xc was live on bbc1 tonight ( Sunday morning) can anyone confirm this ? Would be nice to watch as we've not got discovery + edit please ignore just seen another thread that it is on bbc1
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's good to know. I was hoping.
I did get a sub for a month to Eurosport but would far rather watch on TV than my laptop.


----------



## shortstuff99 (31 July 2021)

TheMule said:



			I've been considering this because 2 out of 3 British horses fluffed a change and Piggy has had 2 bad ones on the reserve horse this weekend too yet they were all impeccable at Windsor and are usually 'good changers'. Therefore I wonder if something has been changed in team training that has set them off a bit? Or just the pressure?
And then I got thinking about why eventers weren’t better at riding on-the-button changes like dressage horses are and I cant help but think that most of the time the eventers don’t have to do perfect changes- they change all the time on xc courses and quite frequently on SJ courses just for their own balance. Therefore they're not practicing perfect changes every time they do them, unlike dressage horses?
		
Click to expand...

If you're tense one of the first things to go is the clean change (back tension). I imagine they were a bit more tense then normal due to the occasion and weather.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 July 2021)

dont want to disillusion you but they advertised that they were showing all of the dressage ind final ,and from posts on here there wasnt very much.. hope they do show it


----------



## Bernster (31 July 2021)

fetlock said:



			Shame napping wasn't an Olympic event as hands down I'd be coming home with the individual gold.
		
Click to expand...

Hah I say that too - if there were an Olympics for sleeping I reckon I’d get gold 😁


----------



## Lexi_ (31 July 2021)

I’m not sure there’ll be as much competition with other events, as it’s fairly early in the day over there isn’t it? I’ve watched quite a bit of the BBC coverage late night UK time and they do tend to stick for quite a decent length of time if it’s an exciting sport where GB have a chance. 

If the BBC footage is running live, I’ll probably hop between BBC on the tv and Discovery on the Fire stick and see which commentary I prefer.


----------



## Cluelessblonde (31 July 2021)

I'm all caught up now. Obv top placings were amazing I really liked the swedish rider and jessie Campbell's test. Ollies test was fab but Michael Jung's was on another level. Was very hard to recover if they didn't get a good medium walk to set them up for a transition to counter canter. Im pretty sure I that pure dressage horses are trained in straight flying changes earlier than eventers so it wouldn't interesting to see if they trained her earlier in their career would it help.


----------



## HashRouge (31 July 2021)

I was going to stay up and watch but had my second Covid jab this morning and feeling very poorly (after zero side effects with the first one). So might be a bit of a stretch!


----------



## Denbob (31 July 2021)

Nap plans were scuppered by a family emergency, going into this after waking up at 7am but I am caffeinated, full of sugar and hopefully will be able to watch at least some of it tonight


----------



## humblepie (31 July 2021)

Think my horse must have been watching it - individual show in showing today we got walk to counter canter rather than walk to true canter but hey we went with it!   Just watched Michael Jung - the half passes and flying changes set it apart for me.


----------



## humblepie (31 July 2021)

Hashrouge - hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Denbob (31 July 2021)

Crikey, first rider first fall, what a start. Glad they're both up


----------



## Denbob (31 July 2021)

No pressure for Oli as a pathfinder then


----------



## Bellaboo18 (31 July 2021)

Blimey, let's hope that's not a sign of things to come! That landing looks very iffy.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

Fantastic! He made that look easy!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (1 August 2021)

Denbob everyone else seem to be on the other eventing thread x


----------



## Denbob (1 August 2021)

Deceptively easy, what a ride!


----------



## teapot (1 August 2021)

Eventing dressage mark break down by judge https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...77(C)A_EQUOEVENINDV----------DRSS--------.pdf


----------



## Goldenstar (3 August 2021)

Lovely to see on Facebook Pumpkin back home in his paddock skipping around .


----------



## Supertrooper (3 August 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Lovely to see on Facebook Pumpkin back home in his paddock skipping around .
		
Click to expand...


He looked as fresh as a daisy


----------

